# Randy Pobst races DÆrik's Model 3 Performance at Tesla Corsa



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I love Randy. 






Bonus videos:
Randy had an online show on Motor Trend's YouTube channel called "The Racing Line". Good info with a little bit of humor thrown in.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Awesome! I wonder if those guys knew who was driving up their ass in an ordinary-looking sedan, silently.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

That was amazing. Eric had just updated his suspension and ride hight. Too bad his SoC was so low. All the noise of the ICE cars seems so ridiculous in comparison.


----------

